
Consumer Product Safety Commission Issues Official Recall for the Galaxy Note 7 - jflowers45
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/09/15/consumer-product-safety-commission-issues-an-official-recall-for-the-galaxy-note-7/
======
givinguflac
Finally. Jesus, 97%? I've seen people say they're "taking precautions" but if
it's 97% don't touch that thing!

"This recall involved the Samsung Galaxy Note 7 smartphone sold before Sept.
15. U.S. officials said that 97 percent of the Note 7 phones sold in the
United States have the type of batteries that have caused the fires."

~~~
hga
Those are the vulnerable phones; the article said 2.5 million are being
recalled, but only 92 are known to have caused problems in the US so far.
Pretty obviously not all of them are lit bombs with a short fuze.

